# Largest Betta Ever??



## Ademsoar

Anyone ever have one that was larger?


----------



## chavist93

How is anyone supposed to tell how big it is?


----------



## baylee767

^ +1

I can see it's large.... but how large?


----------



## CodeRed

I'm going to guess that it's not the largest ever...? That would probably belong to a Giant, while this one looks like a King. He's still very pretty though. But agree with the others, a size reference would be nice.


----------



## Ademsoar

Haha sorry everyone didnt realize I forgot to size him!!


----------



## anglnarnld

How many inches is he?


----------



## fishman12

Poor guy is bloated...


----------



## DormDrax

fishman12 said:


> Poor guy is bloated...


Is this where we start saying how many things are wrong with the picture? 

*Ahem* 
Does he often sleep at the bottom?


----------



## anglnarnld

My giant/king hm did... He never ate either


----------



## Alex09

My king was quite active back when I had him. Never saw him just "sitting there". Putting something like a coin or qtip or something next to his tank would be nice. Then we can see how big he really is. He looks a bit fat. Kings are a bit bulkier I know, but that THAT much. lol


----------

